# First finished composition



## tokatila (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have been a quiet reader of these forums so far...so perhaps a little introduction too. I'm currently at stay-at-home-dad for two little girls and since last February I have been learning to create music (not only composing, but using DAW/plugins etc.) in multiple genres.

I have been having real problems of finishing anything and abandoning everything in the middle of process. But now, maybe because I kept it short enough (about 1:30), not trying to compose for too many instruments or maybe because the whole composition process was done while sipping Camus Cognaq (hence the nickname), after eight months of dabbling around I was able to finish something.

I was going to do something in a completely different genre, but little nighttime meditation on Beethoven poster made me try to write something for string quartet. First time of anything eh? The piece is not played by solo instruments though but Chamber Orchestra, since I don't currently have VI's for that. And only one part.

Thanks for listening. :tiphat:

*String Quartet in G minor Op.01 No.01 - Vivacissimo - "Camus"*
Soundcloud here


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Not bad for a first attempt. Are you writing in score, or using a keyboard to input? It sounds like perhaps you're writing using improvisation. A few comments:

It's stylistically a bit eclectic. There are bits of this and that in there, but it doesn't fit into classical or baroque or romantic era idioms, nor any mainstream contemporary style (postmodernist, modernist, minimalist, etc.). Obviously, in itself being inspired by different styles isn't a flaw, but it's usually indicative of a surface-based approach, because the gestures of these idioms are used without any of the stuff that supported them.
It could use some more harmonic variety. Break away from using the same progression and work into new keys. It may seem hard to stabilize at first, especially in something so short, but it's important to create interest.


----------



## tokatila (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Not bad for a first attempt. Are you writing in score, or using a keyboard to input? It sounds like perhaps you're writing using improvisation. A few comments:
> 
> It's stylistically a bit eclectic. There are bits of this and that in there, but it doesn't fit into classical or baroque or romantic era idioms, nor any mainstream contemporary style (postmodernist, modernist, minimalist, etc.). Obviously, in itself being inspired by different styles isn't a flaw, but it's usually indicative of a surface-based approach, because the gestures of these idioms are used without any of the stuff that supported them.
> It could use some more harmonic variety. Break away from using the same progression and work into new keys. It may seem hard to stabilize at first, especially in something so short, but it's important to create interest.


Thank you for listening it and extra thanks for constructive criticism. I think you hit the nail in both accounts; idioms are used superficially since my only knowledge is based on "what feels/hears right" and that is only based on hours and hours of classical music listening. Also now that you mention modulation, it's blatantly obvious that it would have been a great way to create more interest.

I wrote it using a score in Notion 4, then I recreated it in Cubase 7.5 for "performance" with different instruments and some small adaptations. I basically drew all the note and "performances" manually (cc1&cc11 and vibrato). I'm not adept pianoplayer enough for so fast of a tempo to play performances in.


----------



## Kije (Nov 12, 2014)

I actually found it very pleasing that your piece doesn't fit in any categories well enough; the song feels to me as something that mirrors the modern world and its variety of splitted fields of art, culture and politics. With this and a rather fast tempo I get a feeling of a little stressful but very determined pace and my mind gives me associations of modern rebels, 20th century anarchists or late 18th century revolutionists. These are of course very personal and non-rational (in the common sense of the concept) opininions. Anyhow, though I agree with Mahlerian about the harmonial interest, I found this inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

What sound library did you use?


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> There are bits of this and that in there, but it doesn't fit into classical or baroque or romantic era idioms, nor any mainstream contemporary style (postmodernist, modernist, minimalist, etc.).


Then you should congratulate him (or her) that he has his own style.



Ian Moore said:


> What sound library did you use?


Sounds like VSL Solo Strings.


----------

